# What is the best water flow rate for water drip coffee maker?



## daio7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am now doing a project to optimizing the energy use of coffee machine by inverstigating the mass flow rate. I have to run

plenty of project to gather data of power input vs mass flow rate of water to find out the optimization rate. These

experiments I have done but now i face a problem. One of the objective of my project is to obtain the approriate mass flow

rate of water that can brew coffee with good flavor.

What is the mass flow rate of water that can make sure brewed coffee is in good flavor? Is there any article or study about

these?


----------



## johnrubin (Mar 14, 2014)

Flow rate is really just the tip of the iceberg for drip coffee. Check out this article/chart for lots of detailed info on the subject.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

johnrubin said:


> Flow rate is really just the tip of the iceberg for drip coffee. Check out this article/chart for lots of detailed info on the subject.


What chart or article are you referring too .


----------



## johnrubin (Mar 14, 2014)

I refer Coffee brewing - SCAA


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Flow rate is dependent on grind size distribution/incidence of fines for a given dose/brewer/filter. There's no one answer, one affects the other.


----------

